# What is your AMD Ryzen 2600X CPU temps



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 9, 2018)

***Before making this, I searched to make sure I wasn't duplicating a thread. If I missed it somehow, delete if need be.***

So, I am not really accustomed to the temperatures that I am seeing on my Ryzen 5 2600X CPU and I was curious what others are seeing at max temps, idle, what have you. Please indicate what cooler you are using. Here are my temps while gaming for extended hours. Ignore the "Pump" fan speed as its just a regular case fan that is plugged to the header.

I am running:

Ryzen 5 2600X Stock clock.
Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 140mm with dual fans.
Artic Silver Thermal Paste


Thanks for chiming in and lets have fun!


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 10, 2018)

I have nothing to offer here, but as a vanilla 2600 user, I'd be curious to see what the 2600x's do under stress tests and stuff, just to have something more comparable other than whatever whatever game yall happen to be running puts it through. I like the idea of this thread. I know at least a few people on here have the 2600X right now. Stock performance is something people usually only mention briefly, but probably something that could teach us something if we looked a little closer. A lot is still not fully known about XFR2 and stuff like that. On paper, we know how it's supposed to work. But I haven't seen a lot of user data on how it all really shakes down, real-world. Again, understood but not widely known.

Something inside me winces when I see those stock voltages boost up to 1.5. If I ever pushed my 2600 to anywhere NEAR that, there's no doubt it would cook and shut down immediately. I run a constant OC at 4.25@ 1.33! I max briefly at 80C under the really heavy tests, at that voltage - though my cooling situation is pretty bog-standard midrange air. Gaming and Prime95 I see temps like yours. So when I see the X-series numbers I always wonder why so high for those boosts... ensured stability maybe? And yet temperatures seem okay, even with the stock cooler (which to be fair is very good for a "freebie.") It's just strange, to me... ..why they're setup like that.

Your wattage is pretty low. That tells a lot of the story. Selective bumping of cores makes a big difference versus maxing all 6, it seems. I wonder what the performance difference is, there.

I'm assuming that load adaptation has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 10, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> I have nothing to offer here, but as a vanilla 2600 user, I'd be curious to see what the 2600x's do under stress tests and stuff, just to have something more comparable other than whatever whatever game yall happen to be running puts it through. I like the idea of this thread. I know at least a few people on here have the 2600X right now. Stock performance is something people usually only mention briefly, but probably something that could teach us something if we looked a little closer. A lot is still not fully known about XFR2 and stuff like that. On paper, we know how it's supposed to work. But I haven't seen a lot of user data on how it all really shakes down, real-world. Again, understood but not widely known.
> 
> Something inside me winces when I see those stock voltages boost up to 1.5. If I ever pushed my 2600 to anywhere NEAR that, there's no doubt it would cook and shut down immediately. I run a constant OC at 4.25@ 1.33! I max briefly at 80C under the really heavy tests, at that voltage - though my cooling situation is pretty bog-standard midrange air. Gaming and Prime95 I see temps like yours. So when I see the X-series numbers I always wonder why so high for those boosts... ensured stability maybe? And yet temperatures seem okay, even with the stock cooler (which to be fair is very good for a "freebie.") It's just strange, to me... ..why they're setup like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in! I am completely with you on those stock voltages being very high! I am coming from a FX8350 build and before that FX6300 and never saw voltages this high, even when I was OC'd to 4.5GHz. I could run some Prime95 for you. I've ran it in the past on Small FFT for the 2600X (mildly OC and much low CPU Voltages around 1.187v) and the highest I got to was 66C on CPU. Give me a few mins and I can post a screen shot for stock clock and voltages.

Here is a quick 10 minute Prime95 Small FTT @ stock clock. The temps didn't move from the max for a while so I ended the test. I'm sure a longer duration may show higher max temps but for the sake of time this should do.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 10, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> Thanks for chiming in! I am completely with you on those stock voltages being very high! I am coming from a FX8350 build and before that FX6300 and never saw voltages this high, even when I was OC'd to 4.5GHz. I could run some Prime95 for you. I've ran it in the past on Small FFT for the 2600X (mildly OC and much low CPU Voltages around 1.187v) and the highest I got to was 66C on CPU. Give me a few mins and I can post a screen shot for stock clock and voltages.
> 
> Here is a quick 10 minute Prime95 Small FTT @ stock clock. The temps didn't move from the max for a while so I ended the test. I'm sure a longer duration may show higher max temps but for the sake of time this should do.


Interesting. Those temps honestly don't look bad for 3.95GHz. I'm right in the middle of fixing some video driver issues and messing with new ram right now, but if I have some time I'll run the same test in a little bit. I can almost guarantee temps I see will be a bit higher. Clocks obviously will be higher. Voltage will be much lower. But wattage will be higher. At some point I will get that going.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 10, 2018)

OP, it will vary depending on ambients in the room the system is located in. Can you give some indication of that?


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 10, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> OP, it will vary depending on ambients in the room the system is located in. Can you give some indication of that?


Temp in house is set to 73F


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 10, 2018)

Can you enable XFR2 & run p95 again?
I have same cpu as you but on B450 platform
If your running at 3.92GHz, its not unleashing the potential of this chip.
Can't compare yours to mine as I always run XFR2 unless manual OC.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> Thanks for chiming in! I am completely with you on those stock voltages being very high! I am coming from a FX8350 build and before that FX6300 and never saw voltages this high, even when I was OC'd to 4.5GHz. I could run some Prime95 for you. I've ran it in the past on Small FFT for the 2600X (mildly OC and much low CPU Voltages around 1.187v) and the highest I got to was 66C on CPU. Give me a few mins and I can post a screen shot for stock clock and voltages.
> 
> Here is a quick 10 minute Prime95 Small FTT @ stock clock. The temps didn't move from the max for a while so I ended the test. I'm sure a longer duration may show higher max temps but for the sake of time this should do.



My 8350 at 5.0GHz was 1.467 Minimum-1.524 Max Worst case scenario load.


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 10, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Can you enable XFR2 & run p95 again?
> I have same cpu as you but on B450 platform
> If your running at 3.92GHz, its not unleashing the potential of this chip.
> Can't compare yours to mine as I always run XFR2 unless manual OC.


I believe it is enabled as I am running stock clock. I'm not sure why it didn't ramp up to 4.2GHz as I've seen it while gaming. As far as why it didn't with Prime95, I simply don't know


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 10, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> I believe it is enabled as I am running stock clock. I'm not sure why it didn't ramp up to 4.2GHz as I've seen it while gaming. As far as why it didn't with Prime95, I simply don't know



You'll have to check your bios & actually enable it. Auto setting which is what most default bios settings are by nature if untouched may not be doing its job with XFR2 feature. 
My one is always shooting up to 4.25GHz with air cooling in enclosed case.


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 10, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> You'll have to check your bios & actually enable it. Auto setting which is what most default bios settings are by nature if untouched may not be doing its job with XFR2 feature.
> My one is always shooting up to 4.25GHz with air cooling in enclosed case.


I'm not seeing an option to enable it in BIOS. All I saw was Performance Enhancer and it is set to auto. Also saw Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration. Oddly enough, I can see my speeds clocking to 4.2GHz outside of Prime95, but if I run the stress test (small FFT) it only clocks to 3.95 or so as above. Also, when I changed the Performance Enhancer setting to Level 3 (OC), and repeated the Prime95 test, then I saw it clock to 4.2GHz, however my temps quickly reached 90C and I promptly shut the test down.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2018)

For XFR2 the CPU does it out of the box. I'm wondering if the ARM Cortex processor for power-on unlocking of main cores, security co-processor (TPM) and maybe acts as a PCU (Power Control Unit?) PBO2 is configurable in the BIOS however.


----------



## kastriot (Sep 10, 2018)

This guy had same temp issues with 2600x he undervolted it so now cpu will not throttle down and temps are 75-77C under prime 95 try it.

P.S.( Use prime 26.6 or lower because it doesn't use AVX and you will have lower temps!)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3748546/2600x-heat-issues.html


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 10, 2018)

kastriot said:


> This guy had same temp issues with 2600x he undervolted it so now cpu will not throttle down and temps are 75-77C under prime 95 try it.
> 
> P.S.( Use prime 26.6 or lower because it doesn't use AVX and you will have lower temps!)
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3748546/2600x-heat-issues.html


My temps are usually max 61C after long hours of gaming, but even the CPU fans turn up to 100% and bring the temps back down during gaming. Prime95 I saw 73.5C max without messing with any settings in BIOS.

I'm more interested in seeing others temps who have a 2600X so that I may compare. Hopefully, someone chimes in that has one. Thanks for the advice and tips everyone.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> I believe it is enabled as I am running stock clock. I'm not sure why it didn't ramp up to 4.2GHz as I've seen it while gaming.


If the game your playing is very light on usage or threads then you will see it boosting up too 4.2/4.250 GHz. It's highly dynamic with the clockspeed and has instant response to any light to heavy load as your seeing with Prime95.
I gave up and locked all cores to a fixed frequency even though I'm giving up single thread performance in exchange.

All cores locked to a fixed 4.1 GHz with Vcore at 1.4 in Linpak gets me 72-85°C


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 10, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> If the game your playing is very light on usage or threads then you will see it boosting up too 4.2/4.250 GHz. It's highly dynamic with the clockspeed and has instant response to any light to heavy load as your seeing with Prime95.
> I gave up and locked all cores to a fixed frequency even though I'm giving up single thread performance in exchange.


Typical games I play are PUBG, Rust, Fortnite, Rainbow Six, etc.

I did have an mild OC at 3.9GHz and lower voltage. My temps were much lower and in Prime 95, I saw max temps around 61C. But after learning that XFR2 disables when OC, I went back to stock clock. Do you have a 2600X? What were your temps?

Edit: Just checked your specs and saw that you do have a 2600X.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> Do you have a 2600X? What were your temps?


I added a edit with temps to my post above. I'm at work on my smartphone.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 10, 2018)

Sometimes I think it's just an extension of the silicon lottery. Some chips will boost higher than others, even if technically they all have the headroom or whatever. So many factors involved that you can only half control/anticipate. To me it seems like a headache.

Anyway, just a regular 2600 overclocked, but for the sake of comparison, since I'm continuously running what most will probably max out on...




It flattened out at 81.5 for a solid minute so I drew the line there. Room 72F. Scythe Mugen MAX - S340 Elite - 2x Corsair ML140 intake - 2x Stock fans exhaust. Dunno why it's showing 1.35 in CPU-Z. Actual setting is 1.33125 and I haven't seen any overshoot. Just a lil droop.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2018)

Forsaken_Gamer said:


> Edit: Just checked your specs and saw that you do have a 2600X.


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-3843652



robot zombie said:


> since I'm continuously running what most will probably max out on...


No luck on my end 4.1GHz is the limit.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 10, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> No luck on my end 4.1GHz is the limit.


Not that I think everyone will hit it. More just closer to the absolute max that anybody's gonna hit.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2018)

I've been trying my luck at lowering the voltage while keeping the 2600X at 4.0 GHz, so far I've managed to get it down to Vcore of 1.3 which drops the watts consumed from 154 watts to 123 watts. The MSI board I'm using sets with Auto to 1.35 for Vcore with the 40 multiplier so minor progress.


----------



## Forsaken_Gamer (Sep 12, 2018)

I recently OC to 4.2GHz @ 1.35v and seeing much better temps than from stock. Going to run some Prime95 soon.


Update, ran Prime95 and instantly froze lmao. Its now set to 1.390v and it runs for a solid 20 mins but then froze. So I am thinking I need a bit more voltage. Trying to play around with these clock speeds and voltage to get the temps down a bit.


----------

